
Samsung 6G white paper [pdf] - bdz
https://cdn.codeground.org/nsr/downloads/researchareas/6G%20Vision.pdf
======
PaulHoule
So out of touch.

Maybe it is different in Korea, but in the U.S. the real problem with wireless
networks is coverage. Upstate New York alone has cell phone dead spots bigger
than some European countries.

On a rather busy road I witnessed a motorcycle accident: many people were
trying to call 911 and could not get through

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tsHcLIxg8KA](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tsHcLIxg8KA)

somebody drove the 4 miles to the volunteer fire department to get help.

If 6G lets you sit in (only) Washington Square Park and watch a hologram or
fill up an 18 TB external hard drive it is only going to have limited impact.

The backstory of the backlash against 5G is that the only story less plausible
than "5G causes COVID-19" is that "5G has benefits for consumers."

